# omg!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

so...I was browsing this Myspace for a Bully Bash I wanted to go to this weekend...and look at the picture I found...POOR DOGGY!!! 
Look at HIS left foot too...those toes!!!! AHHH. Im nervous if I go to this show and see this dog...Im gonna be the chick that lets loose on the owner...in Flint, Michigan. Im probably going to get shot.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

poor dog. that's all i have to say.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea...Im starting to re-think attending this show...:/ I want to go to see other Bullies, but, NOT if thats what they have to offer. I saw ONE out of like 50 that I liked on the site...Maile would win a lot! LMFAO.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Yea...Im starting to re-think attending this show...:/ I want to go to see other Bullies, but, NOT if thats what they have to offer. I saw ONE out of like 50 that I liked on the site...Maile would win a lot! LMFAO.


So why dont you go anyway, and you can pride yourself in having a well done bully. Your girl will turn heads, and it's not like youre going here to look for future pups. There will be plently of good looking dogs, but because of the extremes in the bully community, be prepared to see some monstrosities!!!

If you go take plenty of pictures and show us what a good time Maile girl has!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah you need to go and represent! lol
GO MALIE!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking about doing...being like 'yah, my dog is the ish..." haha. jkjkjk. The show isnt in the nicest part of a dangerous city so...Im HOPING I can work up the nerve to go...lol. I already plan on it, so...Im just hoping I dont chicken out. I was looking at some of the dogs at past shows and my good Lord. Some weigh an easy 120...theyre HUGE, and hideous. It makes me sad. And youre absolutely correct in that I am NOT looking for a puppy from there. LOL. They actually had a puppy raffle (I saw pictures). $20 tickets. How absolutely insane. It should be an experience. Pictures? Absolutely.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Not to burst your bubble....

But I don't think you should go alone. Awesome looking dog and a girl thats all alone. Someone could snatch her. I would not go alone...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good luck malie will protect you from the thugs! getem girl! lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh HECK (thats right Mods, I fixed it for the kiddies) NO would I go alone!!!!! Lol. And Maile protecting me would be licking them as I ran away. LMFAO.

Heres the Myspace for the show...check out the pics and such...do you guys think its worth my time??

K.C.U. (KENNEL CLUBS UNITED) | MySpace - myspace.com/kennelclubsunited


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow that is a poor poor doggy! lookslike some sort of mutant bully with those legs! i wonder how the poor thing gets around!!! its face is so cute and sweet tho!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I know! Its face kills me! Its got such a cute face!!! I think thats what makes me feel sooooo bad for it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

If I were closer I'd go and bring Zoe....Most of these guys wouldn't know a "pit" if it ran up and bit them in the butt. Looks like a bunch of hood rats to me...LMAO


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> I know! Its face kills me! Its got such a cute face!!! I think thats what makes me feel sooooo bad for it.


i was just thinking the poor thing looks so confused like why me!? if you go i hope you do some educating to owners like that!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> If I were closer I'd go and bring Zoe....Most of these guys wouldn't know a "pit" if it ran up and bit them in the butt. Looks like a bunch of hood rats to me...LMAO


Thats kind of why Im stand-offish. LOL. Theyd prollie all run if they saw Zoe!! Hahaha. Im just gonna say shes fixed when Im there too...cuz I can see it already...aychihuahua.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

give me your address ill send you this gun ive been trying to get rid of.....

_JUST PLAYING GUYS _


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I just think it's funny how they are trying to look so hardcore with the big chains and spikes. Like that dog is REALLY gonna break a leash and do something....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i was just thinking the poor thing looks so confused like why me!? if you go i hope you do some educating to owners like that!


I think that might get me shot there. LOL. However, Im not a quiet one so...I might be scrappin with some gangstasss.  We shall see...:hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL.......


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I just think it's funny how they are trying to look so hardcore with the big chains and spikes. Like that dog is REALLY gonna break a leash and do something....


LOL. Most of those dogs look like if they ran theyd die...Im looking at dogs that won and I see ONE dog that I like...ONE! Out of however many...its sad. But, THOSE are the stereotypical Bully people...maybe I can go and shed light on the subject. I should make a GP shirt and wear it. Just walk up to overdone bullies, and be like, here...go here....NOW!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd just love to walk up to the guy who this dog....

My Space Picture

And ask him what was the purpose of the breeding of this male...What can he do? Except sit there and be big?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong. I LOVE a good looking bully. I own one that I think will be a beautiful man when he's all grown up. Now given mine can't run but that's not because of his size...LMAO


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! I didnt look at those pictures...that thing hasta weigh more than I do! But I do kinda wanna squeeze him...Megan style. LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Their dogs look ICK to me...theyre just yucky like those dogs are...IMO. O


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I'd just love to walk up to the guy who this dog....
> 
> My Space Picture
> 
> And ask him what was the purpose of the breeding of this male...What can he do? Except sit there and be big?


im sorry if i offend anyone here but that is a disgrace to any breed. i feel so sad for that dog, i bet it snorts just from sitting up like that


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> im sorry if i offend anyone here but that is a disgrace to any breed. i feel so sad for that dog, i bet it snorts just from sitting up like that


omg! im so offended. JKKKKK. I agree. He just looks sad...but it makes you wanna hug him doesnt it? I dont get the breed for size thing...is getting ridiculous.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I like this dog. 








Thats all. LOL.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah but thats just a puppy...LOL

What's poor thing gonna look like when it's full grown? Or when they over feed it?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, I know. Its like, I want to go there and just take all the pups. Save them. Who knows, maybe some of the people are serious and take care of their dogs properly...but...*sigh* I think Im going to go just to experience it...and see how Maile does (shes been around other dogs so Im not worried about her), but...we shall see. I have to get a taste for showing...I WANT TO SHOW DANGIT!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

SO, I'm pretty sure that the Mikeland Federation is based in Michigan..... I'd expect to see a lot of them. TG AZ bullies aren't too extreme. Go Rep it good Shantel!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

When is that show?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its Saturday. From 2-7. The show itself starts at 4. Come on up Whitney...I have 2 extra rooms.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO....I wish


Shana and I were talking about a girls weekend in ATL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> LMAO....I wish
> 
> Shana and I were talking about a girls weekend in ATL


*JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!* If you ever want a Girls Weekend in MI, you have a place to stay!!! Just...NOTHING to do. LMFAO.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You should come!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its SOOOO far. LOL. Plan one and give me a little more notice and Im there! Im fun!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well we haven't set a date yet....Plus ATL has all the fun stuff to do.....


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Weird looking dog


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

well...set a date and let me know. Ive never been to ATL.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its not the owner that needs to be jumped ( well maybe for the bit to long nails) but its the neglectful breeder who created that poor dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ya i would go just to look at all the funny PEOPLE that are there!! like this guy:









i would be embarrassed just to be the dog that is being walked by that man haahhahahahhaa

ANYWAYS. too bad my fiance says that's too far away... cuz i'd go on up and check it out. but then again, i'd be having a heart attack about all the drooling dragging poor doggies that are probably going to be there scuffing their paws up cuz it's apparently too hard to pick em up. poor doggies. it'd still be cool to go, i bet though!

i wouldn't bring my dogs, though... they'll probly try to steal Maile cuz shes so awesome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! he looks like he is using the dog as a walker! Don't sneeze! you'll knock him over!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lmfao! I was JUST showing my boyfriend the pictures and we both DIED at that picture. I hope hes there. Ima get my picture taken with him if he is.  I gotta go borrow a camera though cuz BOTH of mine are MISSING!!!  The only one I have is a professional film camera. Lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Oh HECK (thats right Mods, I fixed it for the kiddies) NO would I go alone!!!!! Lol. And Maile protecting me would be licking them as I ran away. LMFAO.
> 
> Heres the Myspace for the show...check out the pics and such...do you guys think its worth my time??
> 
> K.C.U. (KENNEL CLUBS UNITED) | MySpace - myspace.com/kennelclubsunited


Why do still so many thugs like his breed? go get Rotties and ruin them for a change. See this feeds into the stereotype of gangsters and thugs owning Bullies and APBT's. SOOO not my thing!

They make all of us look bad!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL "PIT BOSS" that cracks me up.

i notice that when bully owners take pics at shows and whatnot with their dogs, they always sit the dog between their legs. on that myspace all the dogs pretty much are pictured like this. it seems like nobody stacks the dog or takes any pictures from the side. is there a reason for this?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree Lisa! Its aggravating! Go pick a new breed dangit!!

And Megan, I think maybe they think it makes em look cooler...Lol. Like theyre BA with their dog and its spikey collar and HUGE chain leash. Lol. Ive been practicing stacking with Maile all day at random times. Shes really good at standing square on her own...its getting her to stand and not sit thats killing me. When I have my hand in front of her to get her attention, she thinks Im doing it with a treat so she automatically sits. Lol. I feel like these people at this show arent gonna have their dogs stacked during the show...so...we shall see. Im just curious to know whos judging...like...is it gonna be some other thug? :/


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats the only thing i can guess. eep!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lmfao. Theyre gonna look at Maile and be like...whys she so little? And not fat? And where did muscles come from? LMFAO.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I feel bad for the dog
If I was the owner I would be embarassed to show that...just how badly its taken care of. There is just no real good answer in how the dog would get that way. Such a shame...
You know that owner is regretting letting the dog get that way...there is no way that dog will win...not looking like that...


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you should go. Just by looking at the pics I don't see much to be afraid or maybe its just me because I would look just like those "hoodrats and thugs". If you do go be prepared to see a little bit of throwup because at most bully shows these dogs can't hold down anything. All in all it should be pretty cool for you you just have to learn to ignore some things(i had to do the same) or else you will be fighting with everyone there. But yea I think you should go just don't let the "thugs" getcha!

Hey do you mind if I post a link to my atl bully palooza thread?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol. I meant no offense by any of it...these people just strike me as the kind of people that dont know what they have or what theyre doing to the breed. And post away!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

It's just me I am a little offended because you guys say you hate the way the thugs give the bully and apbt a bad rep, where as I am at the recieving end. I am some times criticized for owning the dog in my neiborhood because I have dreads and walk a cropped ear ambully, just gets old sorry...


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

anywho here is the thread a few of my pics and some of shana's as well.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12129-atlanta-bully-palooza.html


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nawh, I apologize. I think what people meant by the things that were said on this thread was more so because those people dont take the time to learn about their dogs and they are doing the breed more harm than good. Youre here. Youre educating yourself...as I know you did before you even bought your dog (hey, I didnt do that!). Youre not a stereotypical Bully owner because youve taken the time to learn!!!  I do apologize...I didnt mean any harm! :X And when I was mentioning being nervous to go there and gangsters...it was more because of the town it was in...its in Flint, Michigan which last year was ranked the COUNTRIES 3rd most dangerous city...Lol..KINDAAAA scary!!!! Sorry again!!! I do sincerely apologize.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol no need for the big apology, but THANX i guess lol and there are no hard feelings. And yea I didn't really take the the time out to realize you were talking about flint. I have family there detroit and saganaw I heard it was really bad.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! Its Mailes freakin twin!!!










That was from some of your pics...DANGGG!!! THATS what Maile would look like with cropped ears! LOL.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Lol no need for the big apology, but THANX i guess lol and there are no hard feelings. And yea I didn't really take the the time out to realize you were talking about flint. I have family there detroit and saganaw I heard it was really bad.


Lol. I was just walking thru Detroit Saturday...its SO bad. Last year it was ranked #1! YAY Michigan. And I seriously live 30 mins from Detroit and 30 mins from Flint...LUCKY ME!  Saginaw isnt AS bad as the other two...dont get me wrong...there are nice parts in those towns...but...still! LOL.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Man he was one of my favorite dogs there, well him along with the first one in the thread. They had a video with him putting in a little bit of work in wp he's pretty decent aside from the weak pasterns.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> HOLY CRAP! Its Mailes freakin twin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good looking bully


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> so...I was browsing this Myspace for a Bully Bash I wanted to go to this weekend...and look at the picture I found...POOR DOGGY!!!
> Look at HIS left foot too...those toes!!!! AHHH. Im nervous if I go to this show and see this dog...Im gonna be the chick that lets loose on the owner...in Flint, Michigan. Im probably going to get shot.


!!!!haha!!!i know right!i was at that show and was like omg!its horrible!this is why i want to educate people here(in flint)about breeding in their back yards!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I like this dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see the white dude in the red shirt?his name is ant,the monster of a man in the other red shirt is dingo.they have both been trying to buy moose since he started getting so big.i get an email about once a week from ant trying to talk me into selling moose to him so he can breed him.ant has a dog that is the heaviest around here. he hates that i have this dog that is going to as big,if not bigger.moose is only 7 months old,and weighs 85 pounds already.i went to their first show of the season,and was so proud to walk around there with him,knowing everything that you guys had taught me.then as i began to get to know these hoodrats im really starting to watch my back and keep my eye on my dog!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I hear ya!! Are you going to be there???


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I hear ya!! Are you going to be there???


yea im gonna go.. i was hesitating because i will be the only girl,but if you are going ill go!we need more of us the represent the breed the right way!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> so...I was browsing this Myspace for a Bully Bash I wanted to go to this weekend...and look at the picture I found...POOR DOGGY!!!
> Look at HIS left foot too...those toes!!!! AHHH. Im nervous if I go to this show and see this dog...Im gonna be the chick that lets loose on the owner...in Flint, Michigan. Im probably going to get shot.


The Saddest part of this picture is that someone is actually bragging about this dog and they can actually look at this dog everyday and think that nothing is wrong I feel so bad for him I know he's gonna be in a lot of pain.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I will be there!!!  Ill be the one with NO idea of what I'm doing.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I do have to say of all the dogs. there are a few that look decent but most are either over down or looki nothin like a bully, puppies that are WAYYYYY to young with cropped ears eww.

BUT I like this guy JUST BECAUSE OF HIS squeessshy face and funny eye balls, he looks goofy like he shoot be a cartoon character or something


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> I think you should go. Just by looking at the pics I don't see much to be afraid or maybe its just me because I would look just like those "hoodrats and thugs". If you do go be prepared to see a little bit of throwup because at most bully shows these dogs can't hold down anything. All in all it should be pretty cool for you you just have to learn to ignore some things(i had to do the same) or else you will be fighting with everyone there. But yea I think you should go just don't let the "thugs" getcha!
> 
> Hey do you mind if I post a link to my atl bully palooza thread?


LMFAO Speaking of puking... I was in line to go into the ATL bully palooza and some dude ralphed alllllll over the place, on the wall of the building and all in the parking lot... red gatorade, Shelby and I will never forget it


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yum...... Hangover killer. Gatorade is not the way to go, I use Sparx.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

belindabone said:


> yea im gonna go.. i was hesitating because i will be the only girl,but if you are going ill go!we need more of us the represent the breed the right way!


Ill be there!!!! Im kinda excited, kinda nervous. Ive never been to ANY of these things before so...Im skurrd. Im glad youre going...Ill be around there somewhere!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wootness said:


> I do have to say of all the dogs. there are a few that look decent but most are either over down or looki nothin like a bully, puppies that are WAYYYYY to young with cropped ears eww.
> 
> BUT I like this guy JUST BECAUSE OF HIS squeessshy face and funny eye balls, he looks goofy like he shoot be a cartoon character or something


you sound like me... i always decide whether i like a dog or not due to it's squishability 

(yes i made up squishability)


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO. When I saw that picture...I hear the cartoon voice thats like..."duhhh...which way did he go?!". Bahahhaha. He is cute though! So uhm, Megan, tell your fiance to suck it up and come on up!!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ill be there!!!! Im kinda excited, kinda nervous. Ive never been to ANY of these things before so...Im skurrd. Im glad youre going...Ill be around there somewhere!


ill be there..i havent decided yet if im going to just walk around for a while or park my truck up by where everythings going on so i can sit by him in his cage.sooo,either look for moose(you cant miss him)or ill be by my blue ford ranger.hope to hook up with ya!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Okies! Well be there...Idk if well be around our car (itsa new black Malibu with tinted windows)...or wandering...we shall see! YAY!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> Okies! Well be there...Idk if well be around our car (itsa new black Malibu with tinted windows)...or wandering...we shall see! YAY!!


my bf would be so upset if he saw your car! he got a brand new dark blue mlibu had it for like a month. woke up at 5:00 am to leave for work fell asleep for a few seconds and drove UNDER the guard rail. that screwed up his car beyond belief...he got hurt pretty badly on his shoulder but he did not care he was just too upset about his car!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Didnt he have insurance??? And its not my car...its my boyfriends, I have a Trailblazer.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

ohh poor dog!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I see more of that every day..


----------

